# Software > Linux >  BitTorrent/μTorrent Linux Alternative?

## Cha0s

Γνωρίζει κανείς κανένα bittorrent client σε στυλ BitTorrent ή uTorrent;

Το deluge είναι το πιο κοντινό απόσα δοκίμασα σε gnome (παίζει και το KTorrent αλλά κουράστηκα με το interface του και ήταν και πολύ βαρύ) αλλά υστερεί σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα σε σύγκριση με Bittorrent/uTorrent.

Φυσικά παίζει και η λύση του wine/crossover όπου ήδη τρέχω έτσι το Bittorrent αλλά λόγω του ότι τα torrents είναι πάνω από 900 δεν την παλεύει το wine με τα connections που σηκώνει o client και πολλές φορές μου κλείνει το port για τα incoming connections...

So any ideas?

----------


## shad0w

Ktorrent,deluge αρκετά κοντά,αλλά και το Bittorrent υπάρχει σε linux.

----------


## Dreamweaver

Torrentflux σκεφτικες να περασεις?

----------


## badge

Βαγγέλη, εφόσον έχεις κάποιον LAMP server στο δίκτυό σου θα σου προτείνω να δοκιμάσεις είτε τον TorrentFlux είτε τη βελτιωμένη έκδοση του, τον B4RT.

Αν θέλεις ντε και καλά να το τρέχεις στο local machine, να σου προτείνω τον Vuse (πρώην Azureus), ή το BitTornado (αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαθέσιμο στο synaptic).

----------


## romias

> Βαγγέλη, εφόσον έχεις κάποιον LAMP server στο δίκτυό σου θα σου προτείνω να δοκιμάσεις είτε τον TorrentFlux είτε τη βελτιωμένη έκδοση του, τον B4RT.
> 
> Αν θέλεις ντε και καλά να το τρέχεις στο local machine, να σου προτείνω τον Vuse (πρώην Azureus), ή το BitTornado (αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαθέσιμο στο synaptic).


 +++
Υπάρχει βέβαια και το transmission,απλα εξαιρετικό.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks για τις απαντήσεις.

Το BitTorrent για linux και συγκεκριμένα για Fedora (rpm) είναι αρχαίο οπότε απορίπτεται.

Το Ktorrent καλό και πλησιάζει το BitTorrent, αλλά βαρύ ειδικά εφόσων παίζω με Gnome δεν με ψήνει να φορτώνω KDE Apps...

Το Deluge αρκετά καλό και πλησιάζει αρκετά το interface και επιλογές του Bittorrent αλλά στην latest έκδοση του δεν υποστηρίζει καν να δημιουργήσεις torrent  ::  και γενικά δεν είανι τόσο 'έξυπνο' όσο το bittorrent και μυρίζομαι προβλήματα στο μέλλον (όταν θα του έχω πάνω από 900torrents).

Το Torrentflux δεν το έχω δει καν να πω την αλήθεια. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ενθουσιάζομαι στην ιδέα να σηκώσω LAMP Server για να seedάρω torrents  ::  
Σαν να λέμε θα χτίσω ένα συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων για να βάζω νερό στο ψυγείο μία φορά στο τόσο  ::  
Αν δω πάντως το interface του να με βολεύει σε συνδιασμό με τις επιλογές του why not  :: 

Το Azureus ανέκαθεν το θεωρούσα το χειρότερο ειδικά στο interface.
Αφενώς είναι σε Java αν θυμάμαι σωστά και δεν την γουστάρω καθόλου την Java.
Αφετέρου με όσα έχω δοκιμάσει (με εξαίρεση το KTorrent όπου το αποδίδω στο ότι είναι για KDE και το έτρεξα σε Gnome) είναι μακράν το πιο βαρύ και αργό σαν πρόγραμμα (όπου υποθέτω οφείλεται στην Java  ::  )
Το interface του δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου (λες και μπήκα σε πορνοsite με 3 εκατομύρια διαφημίσεις και εικόνες να σου αποσπούν την προσοχή) και δεν ασχολήθηκα παραπέρα. Απότι μου είπαν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αυτό αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς δεν με ψήνει το Azureus/Vuse.

Τέλος το transmission παρά είναι απλό.
Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ να έχω ~900torrents χύμα χωρίς labels ή κάποια στοιχειώδη κατηγοριοποίηση.
Μπορεί να είναι καλό δεν ξέρω, αλλά μου κάνει σαν το Downloader του IE  ::  Απλά κατεβάζει και ανεβάζει και δεν κάνει τίποτα παραπέρα.

----------


## romias

> Τέλος το transmission παρά είναι απλό.
> Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ να έχω ~900torrents χύμα χωρίς labels ή κάποια στοιχειώδη κατηγοριοποίηση.
> Μπορεί να είναι καλό δεν ξέρω, αλλά μου κάνει σαν το Downloader του IE  Απλά κατεβάζει και ανεβάζει και δεν κάνει τίποτα παραπέρα.


 Τι εννοεις κατηγοριοποίηση;
Εχει 5 κατηγορίες all,active,dowloading,seeding,poused.Μήπως κατάλαβα λάθος;
Εντάξη δεν είναι ομορφο.

----------


## Cha0s

Κατηγοριοποίηση εννοώ να μπορώ να φτιάξω κατηγορίες είτε βάση του είδους του torrent (πχ ταινία, μουσική, πρόγραμμα) είτε βάση Torrent Tracker (πχ Leechers, Byteme, TL κλπ).

Χωρίς κάποια στοιχειώδη κατηγοριοποίηση (ή Labeling όπως το λέει στο Bittorrent/utorrent) δεν με εξυπηρετεί να έχω τόσα torrents χύμα σε μία λίστα.

Τα Active, Downloading, Uploading κλπ τα θεωρώ δεδομένα και δεν είναι κατηγοριοποίηση αυτό (για μένα  ::  ).
Μιλάω για Custom Based κατηγοριοποίηση όπως βολεύει τον εκαστοτε user. (τίποτα predefined και δυνατότητα να ορίσεις ότι όνομα θες για κάθε κατηγορία (label) κλπ)

----------


## romias

Nομίζω δεν θα αποφύγεις το ktorrent,εκτος και αν δοκιμάσεις qbittorrent.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## andreas

το torrentflux στο background παιζει με BitTornado
Δυστυχως πολλοι inet trackers το εχουν μπαναρει (demonoid, κ.α.)

----------


## badge

Το B4RT έχει τρεις ή τέσσερεις clients για να επιλέξεις.

----------


## Dreamweaver

> το torrentflux στο background παιζει με BitTornado
> Δυστυχως πολλοι inet trackers το εχουν μπαναρει (demonoid, κ.α.)


3.17 or 3.18 ?

απο οσο εχω δει ΚΑΙ στο torrentflux περνας αλλους clients 
οπως Azureus και αλλα.... οπως το B4RT.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> το torrentflux στο background παιζει με BitTornado
> Δυστυχως πολλοι inet trackers το εχουν μπαναρει (demonoid, κ.α.)
> 
> 
> 3.17 or 3.18 ?
> 
> απο οσο εχω δει ΚΑΙ στο torrentflux περνας αλλους clients 
> οπως Azureus και αλλα.... οπως το B4RT.


αν εχεις γραφικο ισως γινεται...

Ποια version 3.17 ? 2.4 ειναι η τελευταια.... http://www.torrentflux.com

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...


2.4 για torrentflux και 1.00beta2 για b4rt.

Παιδες torrentflux-b4rt με transmission client, ,μην το σκεφτεστε καθολου. αμα θελεις Cha0s στειλε μου πμ να σου δωσω account να δεις πως ειναι.

----------


## Cha0s

Απόλα όσα δοκίμασα όλα είναι πάρε το ένα και χτύπα το άλλο  ::   ::  

Κανένα δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο ή ανθρώπινο όπως το uTorrent.


Το Deluge το έκανα compile εγώ (μιας και στα repositories του Fedora έχει την έκδοση 1.0.6) στην έκδοση 1.1.0-RC1 και ομολογώ πως με έχει ψήσει αρκετά.
Το έχουν δουλέψει αρκετά και είναι το πιο κοντινό σε αυτά που θέλω.

Από default πλέον έχει Create Torrent και Custom Labels καθώς και αρκετά καλούδια (τα περισσότερα υπήρχαν ήδη σε utorrent αλλά όχι στις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις του Deluge).

Τώρα μένει το migration από το utorrent στο Deluge.

Βρήκα script να μου κάνει export τα data του resume.dat του utorrent αλλά δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να τα εισάγω στο deluge (ώστε να μου μείνει μόνο το force recheck ώστε να ξεκινήσει να παίζει το deluge).
Έχω κάνει και σχετικό ποστ στο φόρουμ του deluge. 
http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtop ... 085#p65085

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dreamweaver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...


Για το BitTornado/0.3.17* λεω ανδρεα.

----------


## Cha0s

> Τώρα μένει το migration από το utorrent στο Deluge.
> 
> Βρήκα script να μου κάνει export τα data του resume.dat του utorrent αλλά δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να τα εισάγω στο deluge (ώστε να μου μείνει μόνο το force recheck ώστε να ξεκινήσει να παίζει το deluge).
> Έχω κάνει και σχετικό ποστ στο φόρουμ του deluge. 
> http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtop ... 085#p65085


Γνωρίζει κανείς το format του torrents.state στο Deluge;

Εκεί κρατάει τα torrents που έχει φορτωμένα αλλά δεν βρήσκω κάποιο documentation σχετικά με το formating του αρχείου or smth...

----------


## Cha0s

Απάτη το Deluge τελικά...

Ο developer του το έχει δουλέψει με 150torrents φορτωμένα max...
Εγώ του πέρασα ~850 και φρίκαρε...
Σέρνεται απίστευτα και τρώει ένα 60% της CPU...


Δεν βλέπω να παίξει update που να διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αυτό σύντομα οπότε πρέπει να βρω τίποτα άλλο.

Το Linkage που τσέκαρα είναι στην ίδια φάση με το deluge/utorrent σε interface και επιλογές.
Σίγουρα πιο απλό αλλά δείχνει αρκετά ελαφρύ (είναι σε C++ γραμμένο και όχι σε Python όπως το Deluge).

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει να βγει καινούρια έκδοση πολύ καιρό και μου δείχνει παρατημένο το project.
Έστειλα μαιλ στον developer του αν και δεν νομίζω να λάβω απάντηση.


Δοκίμασα επίσης ότι μου προτείνατε (2η φορά) και κάθε client έχει κάποιο μειονέκτημα.


Ένας ολοκληρωμένος ελαφρύς και γρήγορος Torrent Client που να κάνει για Seeders (με 800-900 torrents) και όχι για leechers (10-20 torrents για leechάρισμα και delete μετά) δεν υπάρχει;  :: 

Linux σου λέει μετά  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Ένας ολοκληρωμένος ελαφρύς και γρήγορος Torrent Client που να κάνει για Seeders (με 800-900 torrents) και όχι για leechers (10-20 torrents για leechάρισμα και delete μετά) δεν υπάρχει; 
> 
> Linux σου λέει μετά


uTorrent + Wine maybe?  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Ένας ολοκληρωμένος ελαφρύς και γρήγορος Torrent Client που να κάνει για Seeders (με 800-900 torrents) και όχι για leechers (10-20 torrents για leechάρισμα και delete μετά) δεν υπάρχει; 
> 
> Linux σου λέει μετά 
> 
> 
> uTorrent + Wine maybe?



Crashαρει αν μείνει πολλές ώρες ανοιχτός με πολλά τορρεντ για ώρα  ::  


Εμενα με βόλεψε το Ktorrent (3.1.2) πάντως.Απο την προηγούμενη έκδοση τρώει λιγότερη ραμ.

----------


## VFXCode

torrentflux-b4rt τι μειωνεκτημα εχει??

----------


## Cha0s

> torrentflux-b4rt τι μειωνεκτημα εχει??


Αν εξαιρέσεις το άθλιο GUI δεν πρόκειται να στήσω ένα πράγμα που για κάθε upload θέλει ξεχωριστό port ανοιχτό, ξεχωριστό process και μου σηκώνει γαμώ τα load στο μηχάνημα (δεν μιλάω για 5-10 torrents αλλά 800+++).

Είναι βέβαια το μόνο που μπορώ να το σκαλίσω μέχρι αηδίας (μιας και είναι PHP - MySQL) αλλά έτσι όπως το είδα καλύτερα να γράψω δικό μου...

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι θα πάθει ο σέρβερ αν φορτώσω σε αυτό το πράγμα 800 torrents.
Αν με 2-3 στις δοκιμές που έκανα από load 0.8 πήγε σε 3 - 4 καλύτερα να γυρίσω σε windows τότε...


Ας το τονίσω άλλη μία φορά πριν μου προταθεί κάτι που είναι για 1-2 ταυτόχρονα torrents.
*ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑΝ CLIENT ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ > 800 TORRENTS ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ*

----------


## Danimoth

Για τόσα torrent μάλλον το vuze είναι απαγορευτικό ε? Όχι πως είναι και στο στυλ που θες, σαν utorrent δλδ.

----------


## VFXCode

Δοκιμασε uTorrent και wine τοτε. Αφου τα δοκιμασες ολα δοκιμασε και αυτο. Επισης σκεψου και VMWare αμα δεν σου κατσει το Wine.

----------


## Cha0s

Έλεος, στον τοίχο μιλάω;  :: 

edit
Το Azureus είναι πιο βαρύ και από το deluge με τα 800 torrents πάνω  ::  

Το utorrent και το bittorrent τα τρέχω ήδη με wine και όπως έχω προαναφέρει το wine δεν τα πάει καλά με όλα τα connections που σηκώνουν το utorrent & bittorrent.
Με άλλα λόγια τρέχουν κανονικά αλλά δεν δέχονται connections.

Με VM δεν το συζητάω, είναι μακράν η πιο λάθος προσέγγιση για τόσα torrents.


Πάμε άλλη μία:

*ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑΝ* *NATIVE*  *LINUX TORRENT CLIENT ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ > 800 TORRENTS ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ*

----------


## VFXCode

> .....
> 
> Πάμε άλλη μία:
> 
> *ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑΝ* *NATIVE*  *LINUX TORRENT CLIENT ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ > 800 TORRENTS ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ*



ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  ::

----------


## bedazzled

VFXCode+++

Εκτός αν τον γράψει κανείς.  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Cha0s, αν το gui δεν είναι υψηλή προτεραιότητα κάνε μία δοκιμή με το rtorrent. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με τόσα πολλά torrents ταυτοχρόνως, αλλά δε νομίζω να μασήσει. Το ncurses UI του είναι αρκετά βολικό και σου δίνει πλήρη έλεγχο σε κάθε torrent και όλες τις πληροφορίες που μπορεί να θέλεις. Το καλύτερο είναι να τρέξει κάτω από ένα screen, ώστε να μπορείς να γίνει detach και reatach σε οποιοδήποτε terminal session (e.g. μπαίνω με ssh στο μηχάνημα και έχω έλεγχο των torrents μου).

----------


## zabounis

http://www.northattica.awmn/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=27

----------


## VFXCode

> http://www.northattica.awmn/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=27





```
C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>nslookup www.northattica.awmn 10.19.143.13
Server:  hermes.awmn
Address:  10.19.143.13

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to hermes.awmn timed-out

C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>nslookup www.8271.awmn 10.19.143.13
Server:  hermes.awmn
Address:  10.19.143.13

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www.8271.awmn
Address:  10.29.88.3


C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>
```

----------


## Neuro

Μάλλον είναι πεσμένος ο κόμβος του Θοδωρή, ούτε εγώ φτάνω σήμερα.

----------


## zabounis

δεν μας μπήκε καλά το 2009.

up again!

----------


## cirrus

Πάντως θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις και το rtorrent.
Ο συνδυασμός rtorrent/screen/links παίζει για εμένα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό μια χαρά σε ένα PPC 350Mhz με αρκετά torrents (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει με 800+ αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα).
Δυστυχώς δεν έχει κατηγορίες, αλλά δεν μου έχουν χρειαστεί κιόλας  :: 
Και με αφορμή το post σου μόλις βρήκα και το ntorrent (http://code.google.com/p/ntorrent/):



> nTorrent - A graphical user interface client to rtorrent (a cli torrent client) written in java. nTorrent can administer a rtorrent process over a network and allows several clients.
> 
> Features
> Connect to several rtorrent processes on the local machine or/and on a network.
> Supports SSH, HTTP, and LOCAL connection methods.
> Simple customizable graphical user interface.
> Capable of translation, currently in several languages.
> Add torrents from url or files.
> Associate nTorrent with torrent files
> ...


Don't know if it works (i hate java), αλλά για ρίξε μια ματιά και πες μας  ::

----------


## cirrus

> ..


Τελικά δεν είναι κακό το nTorrent.
Θα αρχίσω να το χρησιμοποιώ νομίζω  :: 
Για να παίξει το ntorrent πρέπει το rtorrent να είναι compiled με --with-xmlrpc-c και χρειάζεται xmlrpc-c version μεγαλύτερο από 1.07 επίσης χρειάζεται το 


```
scgi_port = localhost:5000
```

 στο rtorrent.rc

----------


## VFXCode

Δεν τρωει επιπλεον resources λογο JAVA??

----------


## cirrus

Frontend για το rtorrent είναι. Με λίγα λόγια το rtorrent (που είναι c++ based στο libtorrent) το τρέχεις στον server σου, το nTorrent το τρέχεις (όποτε θέλεις) στον υπολογιστή από τον οποίο θέλεις να κάνεις το management (in my case το laptop μου).



> Δεν τρωει επιπλεον resources λογο JAVA??

----------


## VFXCode

I c nice then

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά είπαμε θέλω κάτι ελαφρύ (δεδομένου του όγκου των torrents που έχω να περάσω) αλλά όχι να πάω και σε πρωτόγονα interfaces.
Ο λόγος που επιμένω σε labels, groups κλπ είναι για να διαχειρίζομαι όλα τα torrents εύκολα.
Αν ήταν να πάω σε κονσόλα δεν θα δημιουργούσα αυτό το τόπικ  ::  

Θα το τσεκάρω το ntorrent αλλά λόγω java έχω μία αρνητικότητα πριν καλά καλά το δω να είμαι ειλικρινής.

Δοκίμασα το transmission με τα 800+ torrents πάνω και παίζει άψογα.
Όπως το utorrent στα windows από πλευράς επιδόσεων.

Επίσης το web ui του είναι αρκετά βολικό (και σαφέστατα ποιο eye candy από το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα  ::  )

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με το transmission πέρα του ότι πρέπει να συνηθίσω στο πλέον άκυρο GUI του.

Το import script που έκανα δούλεψε με την μία με μόνο 50torrents excluded να περάσω με το χέρι.
Η έλειψη advanced ρυθμίσεων πάντως (που απότι έχω καταλάβει είναι λόγω του ότι το transmission ακολουθεί την φιλοσοφία του gnome - just work με minor επιλογές για σκάλισμα) είναι drawback...
Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να επιτρέψουν στον end user να έχει περισσότερες επιλογές και δυνατότητες.
Αναμφισβήτητα είναι ο πιο ελαφρύς και γρήγορος client που δοκίμασα στο linux.

Οι υπόλοιποι που δοκίμασα σε γενικές γραμμές είναι για max 100-150 torrents...

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον βιάστικα....

2 crashes σε random φάσεις απλά ψάχνοντας κάτι torrents στο transmission...


Τι σκατά μόνο ο apache δουλεύει σωστά στο linux;  ::

----------


## cirrus

Ρε δοκίμασε το rtorrent που σου λέω (όχι τίποτα άλλο είμαι περίεργος αν αντέχει τόσα torrents)  :: 
By the way το interface παρότι "πρωτόγονο" όπως λες είναι από τα καλύτερα IMHO.

----------


## Neuro

> Ρε δοκίμασε το rtorrent που σου λέω (όχι τίποτα άλλο είμαι περίεργος αν αντέχει τόσα torrents) 
> By the way το interface παρότι "πρωτόγονο" όπως λες είναι από τα καλύτερα IMHO.


Cirrus, γρήγορα πίσω στη σπηλιά μας: [attachment=0:25bxfuhf]TuxCaveman.jpg[/attachment:25bxfuhf]  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Δεν νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα του Cha0s είναι το GUI πρωτίστως.. έχει και GUI το uTorrent, αλλά πέρα από αυτό έχει και σταθερότητα-ελαφρότητα.. που να μην είχε και GUI δηλαδή, ακόμα πιο ελαφρύ θα ήταν από 263KB..

----------


## sokratisg

Βαγγέλη δοκίμασε και το b4rt με transmission για client.
Παίζει άψογα σε εμένα αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν το έχω φορτώσει με πολλά torrents για να σου πω από πλευράς resources πως τα πάει.
Πάντως με τον transmission client, δεν "τρώει" πολλή cpu/ram για κάθε torrent...

----------


## Cha0s

Το δοκίμασα.

Απάτη  ::   ::  


Προσωρινά κατέληξα στον transmission.
Και αυτός αργός είναι (σε σύγκριση πάντα με utorrent/bittorrent) αλλά οκ την παλεύει.

Ωστόσο crashάρει κάθε τρεις και λίγο όσο χαζεύω το gui του.
Όσο είναι minimized παίζει κομπλέ.

----------


## VFXCode

> Το δοκίμασα.
> 
> Απάτη   
> 
> 
> Προσωρινά κατέληξα στον transmission.
> Και αυτός αργός είναι (σε σύγκριση πάντα με utorrent/bittorrent) αλλά οκ την παλεύει.
> 
> Ωστόσο crashάρει κάθε τρεις και λίγο όσο χαζεύω το gui του.
> Όσο είναι minimized παίζει κομπλέ.



Τι σου εκανε δλδ???

----------


## Cha0s

Ποιο;

----------


## VFXCode

το b4rt ... γιατι απατη??

----------


## Cha0s

Έχεις δει πολλούς torrent client για κάθε torrent που seedάρουν να θέλουν ξεχωριστό port ανοιχτό και να σηκώνουν ξεχωριστό process;

Δεν μιλάω για το γεγονός ότι δεν με βολεύει το gui του (αργό και βαρύ και άσχημο). Αυτό είναι σκάλωμα συνήθειας και ξεπερνιέται...

Αν βάλω σήμερα 800torrents (aka 800 open ports & 800 processes) σε 12 μήνες που μπορεί να έχω 1400 torrents τι θα γίνει;
Σε 24 μήνες που θα έχω 2000;

So... απάτη.

Καλώς η κακώς θέλω ότι κατεβάζω να το προσφέρω πίσω (seeding).
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω βρει καμία λύση για να το κάνω αυτό σε linux.

----------


## bedazzled

Όπως τα λέει ο Cha0s... κακό design εκ κατασκευής -> κακό scaling.

----------


## herbalizer

Εγώ πάντως είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με το transmission (non gui). Το έχω περάσει στο asus wl500gp/v2 cpe. Αυτό το cpe έχει 2 usb πορτούλες. Σε μία από αυτές έχω βάλει ένα σκληρό 1 TB. Χρησιμοποιώ σε ένα άλλο pc το web interface του transmission. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο παίζω απροβλημάτιστα. Βέβαια δεν έχω 900 torrents... Γενικά πάντως ειμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## Cha0s

Όπως είπα το gui είναι θέμα συνήθειας. 
Και εγώ με transmission παίζω προς το παρόν μέχρι να βρω κάτι καλύτερο.

Το gui του δεν μου αρέσει για κανένα λόγο ωστόσο είναι το μόνο που μπόρεσα να περάσω 800 torrents χωρίς να κολήσει όλο το μηχάνημα.
Δεν τραβάει ούτε μνήμη ούτε cpu αλλά τρώει crashαρίσματα όταν χαζεύω στο gui του.

Έχω κρατήσει τα bugreports που φτιάχνει το gnome. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα τα ποστάρω στο site του transmission μήπως βρουν τι φταίει.

Α, το web ui του μου άρεσε πολύ (περισσότερο από το gtk ui  :: )

----------


## herbalizer

> Έχεις δει πολλούς torrent client για κάθε torrent που seedάρουν να θέλουν ξεχωριστό port ανοιχτό και να σηκώνουν ξεχωριστό process;
> 
> Δεν μιλάω για το γεγονός ότι δεν με βολεύει το gui του (αργό και βαρύ και άσχημο). Αυτό είναι σκάλωμα συνήθειας και ξεπερνιέται...
> 
> Αν βάλω σήμερα 800torrents (aka 800 open ports & 800 processes) σε 12 μήνες που μπορεί να έχω 1400 torrents τι θα γίνει;
> Σε 24 μήνες που θα έχω 2000;
> 
> So... απάτη.
> 
> ...



Τι εννοείς aka 800 open ports & 800 processes. Μία πόρτα (μόνο) πάντα δεν είναι ανοιχτή για τα torrents; Το process δεν είναι το πρόγραμμα (πχ transmission) που χρησιμοποιείς; ; Άρα πάντα ένα είναι το process με μια πόρτα πάντα ανοιχτή. Βέβαια όσα περισσότερα torrents, τόσο πιο βαρύ το process. Έτσι δεν είναι...;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Τι εννοείς aka 800 open ports & 800 processes. Μία πόρτα (μόνο) πάντα δεν είναι ανοιχτή για τα torrents; Το process δεν είναι το πρόγραμμα (πχ transmission) που χρησιμοποιείς; ; Άρα πάντα ένα είναι το process με μια πόρτα πάντα ανοιχτή. Βέβαια όσα περισσότερα torrents, τόσο πιο βαρύ το process. Έτσι δεν είναι...;


viewtopic.php?p=541401#p541401

----------


## Vigor

Τυχαία πέτυχα στην Wikipedia μια λίστα με όλους τους γνωστούς BitTorrent clients και το παραθέτω:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...orrent_clients

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ δουλεύω αυτόν εδώ http://deluge-torrent.org/ πολύ καιρό και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.  ::   ::

----------

